# baked beans



## SampleMM (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone have a good recipe for baked beans that would feed a lot of people. I am having a graduation party in a western theme and figured I baked beans would be an appropriate side dish.


----------



## chandab (Jun 20, 2013)

No recipe, I just buy Bush's baked beans; we all like them straight from the can, and all the varieties taste pretty darn good. So easy to open the can and heat them. Not much help here, but thought I'd share any way.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Chanda. I have no idea about beans. I didn't even realize you could buy them ready from the can. Can you tell that beans are not my favorite?


----------



## vickie gee (Jun 21, 2013)

Not sure how big your crowd is but here is a "for example." If it were me I would buy canned beans in the industrial size and some large disposable foil pans that would fit into my oven. This recipe calls for convection oven, but who has one of those? So just use conventional oven and bake around 390 degrees. I would mix it all up in a large container of some sort. I seldom bother to measure but this recipe is along the lines of what I add: brown sugar or molasses, onion, bell pepper, mustard, and catsup. You can't go wrong. Keep it simple is what I say. http://recipesforacrowd.com/baked-beans-canned/

oh, yeah. And the bacon. I always put some semi-cooked pieces on top and let them brown as the beans heat. Yummy. To make the bacon crisper just broil for a couple of minutes before the pan comes out of the oven.


----------



## chandab (Jun 21, 2013)

SampleMM said:


> Thanks Chanda. I have no idea about beans. I didn't even realize you could buy them ready from the can. Can you tell that beans are not my favorite?


If you are lucky, you can catch a good sale, and get the big cans of Bush's baked beans for like 1/2 price, sometimes even cheaper depending on the store. [Not restaurant sized cans, but the big family cans.]


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks so much Vickie. I will check out that recipe.


----------



## Tab (Jun 27, 2013)

Mom doctors the bushes beans and adds extra brown sugar and molasses. You can buy a whole box full at Sam's. You can also add real bacon bits and I bet it would be even better! Congrats on your daughter's graduation!


----------

